# Supersoil or Miracle Grow



## Psychitsmike (Mar 14, 2008)

So far I am just germinating the seeds which i got Thursday. I bought Supersoil and Miracle Grow Moisture Control pot mix and I am wondering which one should i use for a pot(container) grow and a grow in my back yard. They both say they are pot mixes but has anyone used either?


The Supersoil says it has the ph levels at around 4-5, is that ideal?


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi there Psychitsmike. Good to have you here at MP. You have came to the right place to learn and share your knowledge of growing mj. You will find all the answers to any questions you may have. There are some very knowledgeable people on here that are more than willing to help you in any way possible.

I would trash the miracle grow potting mix. Many growers have problems with it. Promix is the best soil around. If you can get ahold of some of that, you will have great results. I have never heard of supersoil but it sounds like the ph is too low for mj. Definitely check around for promix. Get it if at all possible. 

Good luck with your grow and make sure to keep us posted on what you decide to do. Take care.


----------



## constantine (Mar 15, 2008)

use the miracle gro


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 15, 2008)

Yo Ho there Psychitsmike,

  Welcome friend, Good question, so let's get down to brass tacks. MG moisture control potting soil comes with ferts already mixed into it. There are problems that come along with it though. I started out with this stuff, and experienced everything that I am talking about.

1. With pre-mixed ferts you are not doing the ferts yourself, but relying on what the company has blended into their mixes, and then bagged up. The bags come with air holes in them,  and they often come with a pesky little critter called Fungus Gnats that decided to live in the moist soil. The eggs of which hatch out larvae that will go after the tender young roots. There is a good way to get rid of them, but the little babies can get all burned up by the mix of ferts. If you find that you want to flush your soil, you will compound the problem by releasing even more ferts when you water as the encapsulated stuff is designed to slowely break down with each subsequent watering.

 IMHO I believe that you would do much better if you use a neutral potting soil, or blend your own mix. Give the babies a chance to establish themselfs as you don't need to fertilize them right off you know. After your well under way you choose what you want to give them for the vegging, and then for the flowering.  Just my $0.02 worth

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 15, 2008)

Miracle grow is the WORST thing to use on cannabis plants.

Get plain potting soil with little or no ferts in it, than just add your own little at a time.

This ensures you give the plant what it needs, when it needs it. I have found that potting soil that has food in it already can get all wacky on you and damage your plant. 

Just safer to control the amount of food the plant takes, plus what it takes and when. N to start and P-K to finish.

I have had/seen nothing but trouble caused directly from miracle grow. It is impossible to get the taste of chems out of the finished product....if you get that far.

Keep us posted


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 15, 2008)

just for the record if im correct Miracle gro is all TGB uses actually inspired me to try and switch , and also its all MDANZIG uses for those who are familiar with that autoflowering breeders of the world


----------



## headband (Mar 15, 2008)

i wouldnt use MG my self but try it out, Ill watch to see if you can keep em alive. pretty sure the stuff killed my friends baby clones, hahaha go with foxfarm oceanforest ph level 6.5-7. ph of 4 is way to acidic. and youll want to be feeding your self, pre fertilized soil is terrible, no feeding control, risks lots.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 15, 2008)

eh ive grown with expert gardeners,foxfarm ocean forest,hypotnex(never buy very hard to maintain) ,miracle gro moisture control(actually went ok) so im sure ill do fine and ive had friends who have grown with MG and done fine so idk what to say , miracle gro isnt satan guys tons of people use it to gro mj


----------



## smokybear (Mar 15, 2008)

Of course you're right lowryder. MG isn't the devil but it't definitely not the best choice out there. I have never personally used it but like you said, I'm sure that it can be used with good results. It's just easier to a new grower if he gets some neutral soil to start with. I have only used promix and compost from horse manure for my outdoor grows and had fantastic results. I recommend going with promix or any other type of neutral soil. It will be easier for you in the long run. Just my thoughts. Good luck on whatever you do decide to do though. I hope it works out for you. Take care my friend.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 15, 2008)

mmm kinda want a challenge right about now and for some reason i dont think it will be that much of one so we will see


----------



## Psychitsmike (Mar 15, 2008)

I think I'll end up putting one plant in both soils and another one in normal soil. I'm interested in the outcome.

Yess!! 2/3 seeds are pretty much ready to go. i'll start a log on the other section. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 15, 2008)

yea you should be just fine with that MG phychitsmike


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 15, 2008)

Super soil works very nicely. Just add perlite to it. The ph is fine. I am using it now with good results.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2008)

*Just for the record. We use nothing but MG soil that feeds plants up to 3 months with great results everytime. Hey ETG sorry mang but our bud doesn't taste like chemicals either trust me.   I provided a link for ya to look through. Everything you see was grown with MG soil that feeds plants up to 3 months and i mean everything. :hubba:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3620 *


----------



## smokybear (Mar 16, 2008)

MG can be used effectively by a great grower as youself TBG. I have never tried it before but I have always heard horror stories about it. I have always used promix so I really dont know. I'm sure it would work just fine but you have to be mindful of putting seedlings into pre-ferted soil right? Thats what I've always heard. Take care all.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 16, 2008)

BTW, those are some great looking buds in that link TGB. Beauty at its finest my friend. Take care.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 16, 2008)

I would not recommend MG for an indoor grow period. 

Outdoors is a different story, granted your plant is in the ground. 

MG soil in pots IMO is a disaster scenerio, perhaps used spairingly mixed in the soil outdoor would be fine.

I am just partial to add my own nutes and monitor what the plant gets, when and how much.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2008)

*Whats up Smokybear. We start them in it and finish them in it.  *


----------



## smokybear (Mar 16, 2008)

Have you ever had any problems with the seedlings in the MG soil? I have always heard of people having problems with seedlings in it. Like I said before, I have never used it so I really dont know. The bud pics in the link you provided look fantastic so I'm starting to change my mind about it. Do you also use nutes? Take care all.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2008)

*Every now and then we get a seed or two that will show some yellow spots but they work right out of it. As far as using nutes nothing until the 2 week of flower. Then we give them 1/4 tsp. of Fox Farm Big Bloom per gallon of water every other watering. Were trying something new right now with our current grow. We added some Bone Meal in with the mix on two of our ladies. :hubba: *


----------



## smokybear (Mar 16, 2008)

Hmm. That sounds like a good feeding schedule. I have used bone meal in some of my outdoor grows and it worked out pretty well for me. Experimenting around with organic and nutes is great isn't it? Not sure which is superior or if either of them are superior to the other but thats the only way to find out. Thanks for clearing that up TGB. Take care all.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 16, 2008)

haha thanks for stopping in and backing me up about this TGB lol and im starting my mg grow in a day or two tgb just waiting for seeds to pop


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 16, 2008)

i wouldnt recommend the soil to a novice. 

4-5 ph is to low, around 6.5 is optimal for most strians. never used the other soil your talking about, but if its all organic i would use it. i wouldnt recommend any soil with added time released nutrients to any novice. some soils there are pellets and others there re liquid capsules. these inorganic nutes applied directly to roots will cause leaf problems later in growth. 

ive seen the results from these soils and if it works for you then keep at it, but i find it is not worth using.

for alot of ppl MG is a touchy subject, but if you have good enough results with it currently- then dont change what you think is best. 

that goes with anything really....


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 16, 2008)

nice input TOA and yea im using the organic MG so we will see how i can tame this beast here


----------



## w1ld1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I am 6 weeks into veg and recently figured out my plants are suffering from nitrogen toxicity. I have flushed them but Because I am using Miracle Gro soil (oh how I regret that) I fear that it will only speed up and release more. With any luck I can pull through this, but I'm not very optimistic.   My question is, do you believe that taking my remaining Miracle Gro soil and blending it with perlite or some non-nute soil mix, say 50/50, will cut down on the nutes released from the Miracle Gro? What might I mix the MG with in order to better minimize the nutes released?  I'm new here, this is my first post, and thanks in advance!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey guys,
I use PROMIX and fox farm soil with additives such as bone meal,castings etc...exclusively. I have used MG soil a few times and had success and failure.I have found that it works well to transplant but not very well to start.With the current mixes I use,I have not had any problems.I am very superstitious and will not deviate,although I am sure MG is fine to use for most people,I am just a stubborn fella stuck in his ways  I just wish all the stuff I use was a little less expensive 
GOOD LUCK TO ALL, stay cool


----------



## Anslinger420 (Jun 21, 2009)

i used MG to grow ten Auto-AK47 plants and it worked fine but whatever works out best from the soil test your doing i would just stick with that.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have never used anything but MG indoors, mg soil, mg veg fertz and GH organic flower fertz
no problems, taste grrrrreat,

thats my 2 ¢


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 21, 2009)

For those of you who think that MG grows good cannabis, I invite you to visit california and sample some high grade organics.

From growers who laugh at MG grows.

If you cannot tell the difference, you are not a good judge of finished cannabis.

Period.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 22, 2009)

bottom line marijuana is completely different
than any other plant on the planet.
This being said, buy nutrients and soil that is MEANT
for cannabis.  jmo


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 22, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> For those of you who think that MG grows good cannabis, I invite you to visit california and sample some high grade organics.
> 
> From growers who laugh at MG grows.
> 
> ...



i could careless what your "california growers" laugh at,
i know several experienced canadian growers, who swear by mg soil and veg fertz, no problems, great smoke.
and i do know good smoke, im not bragging i just know good smoke.


----------



## blondeboy (Jun 22, 2009)

I mix up a combination of MG garden soil and MG potting soil and its a perfectly fine mixture.  The MG garden soil gives the plants the right ph balance and the MG potting soil provides the proper moisture and nutes.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 22, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i could careless what your "california growers" laugh at,
> i know several experienced canadian growers, who swear by mg soil and veg fertz, no problems, great smoke.
> and i do know good smoke, im not bragging i just know good smoke.


 
no one ever said mg WONT work. Its made for typical house plants.
I think its good that you think highly of canadian people, as i am canadian and love my country. Although you have to realize theres experienced people on this site from all over the world. You think you know everything? Then get off the site, go try and grow in a dark corner somewhere, alone.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 22, 2009)

take it easy don i never said i know everything, i dont think i even implied it, i was responding to your comment.
 re read your post, you told me i didnt know my bud and smoke, your the one that comes across as they know everything, now go to your room and only come out when yur ready to play nice.


----------



## Greenhead (Jun 23, 2009)

Saw this on you tube and the guy's are growing monster buds with this soil mix Look up  a search on You Tube "Grow4You". See what it's all about. here is a link to the soil mix they r using!!! WOW!
http://www.sunnygirlgardens.com/starter.htm
Good Luck on the grow!


----------

